# Quelques ressources utiles / Alcune utili risorse



## cuore romano

Salve!

Com'è che nella versione italiana l'aggettivo è stato posto _davanti_ al sostantivo?
Io l'avrei scritta uguale al francese.

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Be' sì, la posizione naturale dell'aggettivo in italiano è dopo il sostantivo a cui si riferisce, con valore restrittivo, ma in questo caso l'averlo anticipato non mi sembra che modifichi molto il significato, come può accadere in altri casi ("un pennello grande/ un grande pennello" da una vecchia pubblicità).


----------



## cuore romano

> non mi sembra che modifichi molto il significato



Appunto... Non è bello e non c'è manco un buon motivo.
Ti ringrazio


----------



## and_alb

Personalmente penso che la differenza tra "un pennello grande e un grande pennello" sia questa:

un pennello grande, ossia di grande dimensioni, ingombrande

un grande pennello, un pennello che ha una qualità elevata


----------



## Ganamant

In effetti, _alcune utili risorse_ suona un po' strano, ma la posizione dell'aggettivo non è cattiva in sé, è che non va con codesta frase. Se mettiamo il superlativo già suona molto meglio: _alcune utilissime risorse. _In certi casi, la posizione naturale dell'aggettivo è proprio davanti al nome: _una bella idea_;  in altri casi è ininfluente: _idee strane/strane idee. _Dipende proprio da che parole si stanno usando, e la posizione giusta la si sceglie ad orecchio.


----------

